

Learn to code, get a job. - jakegrygowski
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/14/learn-to-code-get-a-job-treehouse-offers-free-courses-to-2500-college-students/?grcc=33333Z98ZtrendingZ0Z0Z0Z0Z0&grcc2=3ae6b779475e7f59cfb162cd0615fcf4~1347627405954~fca4fa8af1286d8a77f26033fdeed202~0c64322c3207933816d50f97913c237e~1347486069164~98~0~0~0~0~0~0~0~9~3~2~14~

======
nhebb
Direct link: <http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/treehouse-3-million>

In short, Treehouse is giving away 2,500, 2-year long subscriptions to college
students.

College students can always major in CS. With the down economy, personally I
would find it more inspiring if they gave away some to people trying to find
new careers.

~~~
taroth
This put Treehouse on the map for me. I have not seen evidence to suggest that
Treehouse's $50/month program is any bit more worthwhile than Codecademy's
program, but the notion that I could "save" $1,200 ($50/month * 2 years) on
education makes this attraction too interesting to pass up.

I just signed up, told a friend, and will probably tell another five people
about Treehouse today. Great marketing stunt.

------
xiaoma
I really don't understand this.

College students are the last group in need of this kind of help. They already
have numerous opportunities for scholarships, internships and other programs.
Most college students are already faced with an excess of learning
opportunities (at least in terms of academic subjects).

It's the people who don't have degrees or who have unrelated degrees that
would benefit more from what Treehouse offers. Unemployed and underemployed
people in particular would likely have both the time and motivation to take
advantage of Treehouse, too.

------
phazmatis
Well, more power to them. There's a ton of people like me out there who would
like to learn to code, and do so in a prescribed manner that could eventually
lead to employment placement.

That said, this particular announcement is more than a little confusing, since
presumably anyone with a .edu email who is interested in web design/dev would
already be enrolled in related classes. But... I guess any press release is
better than none...

~~~
moistgorilla
I'm a college student and this is perfect for me. I know how to use HTML and
CSS rudimentarily but know zilch about design. as an out of state student, the
university I'm attending isn't cheap. also I don't believe cs majors have any
web development courses.

------
dccoolgai
When I see “lern2code” stuff like this, I always hear Elton John’s “Circle of
Life” in my head.

1.“Our crappy developers aren’t worth what we pay them and coding is a
commodity…let’s fire/outsource them all” 2\. ”Only nerds and people who really
love computers should learn how to code.” 3.“OMG! Those nerds are making so
much money!! Everyone should learn to code and get rich!!!”

1 --> 2 --> 3 --> 1 --> 2 ...

~~~
ryancarson
I'm the Founder at Treehouse. This isn't about replacing or outsourcing
Developer's jobs. Treehouse will help non-technical people skill up so they
can launch MVP products. It will also help experts stay up-to-date on their
skills.

------
michaelochurch
I'm actually quite curious about Treehouse. I'll probably be finished with the
AI for Ambition later this month and I'd like to release an attractive,
marketable version before the end of 2012. I've worked on mostly back-end
software my whole life, but I need to learn front-end development, and
preferably reasonably quickly (because I work full-time, and I don't mean to
trivialize FE development because I know it takes a long time to become great
at it; I'm just looking for an efficient path to reasonably good). Is
Treehouse a good place to learn how to do this kind of thing? (Sorry to
thread-jack with my personal interests, but I'd imagine a lot of people have
similar objectives.)

~~~
ryangallen
As someone who has completed most of the Treehouse badges, I can tell you it
is worth your time for learning front end dev.

Here's some front end design work I did with what I learned in a couple months
- slatetechnologies.com . I was pretty happy that I could build a tablet out
of straight HTML/CSS.

